# So. 1150 Befestigungskit Dark Rock Pro 2



## Andomaster (27. September 2014)

Hallo!

 Gibt es die Möglichkeit das Befestigungskit für den Sockel 1150 für den Dark Rock Pro 2 nachzubestellen?
Möchte von Sockel AM3+ auf 1150 wechseln, die Befestigungskiste ist dabei blöder weise der letzten Aufräumaktion zum Opfer gefallen!
Wäre schade, wenn ich den Kühler nicht mehr weiterverwenden könnte!


----------



## zicco93 (27. September 2014)

Ruf bei Bequiet bzw. Listan an und frag die. Die werden dir vermutlich gegen eine geringe Gebühr eins zuschicken wenn sie noch welche haben.


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2014)

Er hat doch extra im BQ Forum einen Thread aufgemacht. Hier wird man ihm die Frage genau so beantworten, dafür ist das Ding da.


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. September 2014)

Hallo *Andomaster,

*bitte wende dich mit deiner Anschrift an unseren service[at]bequiet.com, dann bekommst du ein Angebot für das Montage-Set.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Andomaster (30. September 2014)

Alles klar, wird gleich gemacht!


----------



## zicco93 (30. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er hat doch extra im BQ Forum einen Thread aufgemacht. Hier wird man ihm die Frage genau so beantworten, dafür ist das Ding da.


 
Der Be Quiet Staff hat doch nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit im PCGH-Forum Rumzulungern, dachte wenns schnell gehen soll?!


----------

